# Support the Hearing Protection Act



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

This is a link to information and access to your senators for the support of The Hearing Protection Act that is now before congress provided by brownells shooting supplies. Please give your support to this much needed legislation..

http://emt.brownells.com/p0200Z0aNV0m050Z8x0K9H2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Done ! Thanks for posting the link JT

NOW IF EVERY MEMBER ON HERE DOES IT FROM THE LINK WE SHOULD SEE OVER 100 RESPONSES !!! COME ON GUYS, SHOW YOUR SUPPORT !!!

LETS HOPE WE DONT SEE MORE VIEWS THAN POSTS

OK, I JUST CHECKED ALREADY 34 VIEWS AND ONLY 1 REPLY, MINE. Shows just what is the matter with our world today !! to many lookers and not enough do'ers


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree Ed, good post JT. That's all I can do from up this way.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Done.

Random question, if the federal gooberment says smoking and selling dope is illegal but states say pound sand why can states not do the same with suppressors and other bogus NFA portions?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

DONE!


----------



## Sendero 25-06 (Feb 25, 2017)

Done and thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Done.


----------

